# Wood Stair Case - Protection during Remodel



## blackte (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm getting ready to start a very high-end bathroom remodel for a client. Most of my clients have carpet everywhere so I use drop cloths to cover the carpet and stairs so that when coming and going the carpet is covered, and then vacuum everyday once done. This up coming project has a full flight of Maple Hardwood stairs. So, I'm looking for any ideas on what you might use to protect those expensive treads during this remodel. It has to be something that I can remove and install just about everyday.

Thanks in advance for any thoughts on this.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I wouldn't remove it every day..maybe on weekends. Buy some ram board and cut it to fit the treads. Tape it with painters tape. Remove on Friday and reinstall on Monday.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

A couple years ago, we did a second floor bath remodel in a nice home. Didn't want to drag crap through the house and down the nice stairs. Ended up removing bath window Sash and building temp stairs down to grade. When all subs finished, we removed them and have since used the same set on two other jobs.


----------



## Lion Hunter (Apr 5, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> I wouldn't remove it every day..maybe on weekends. Buy some ram board and cut it to fit the treads. Tape it with painters tape. Remove on Friday and reinstall on Monday.


What he said but I would use Masonite. Make sure to protect the nose.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I would use ram board the greatest floor protection material ever..


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I would use ram board the greatest floor protection material ever..


...used by Ohio Home Doctor in Dayton Ohio that can handle all all your home improvements needs!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

"Mohawk Home vinyl stair tread protector"

35 bucks for a set of 18 @HomeDepot - save 'em for the next job too.

Just an example. many brands/choices/sizes out there...

Biggest advantage for this type of product is it rolls over the nose.

We used to get the clear ones with studs for carpeted stairs on our model & spec houses.


http://www.shopwiki.com/l/stair-tread-vinyl


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

try this stuff. tape it down on the sides. works great. molds to shape easy.

http://www.protectiveproducts.com/hardwood.html


----------

